# NT scan result 6.8mm



## linzlu0_0

Had my NT scan today and got a result of 6.8mm so looks like we will be offered CVS, but they want to wait for results of triple test before taking next step. Really wish they could of just done it today. Had an amino in April as my daughter had a heart defect spotted at 20wk scan that all came back clear sadly she passed away at 32wks. Just hoping this pregnancy has a happier outcome, we've had enough for one year. So gald we haven't told our other children yet can't put them through that again.:cry:


----------



## joanne40

HI, didn't want to read and run.........best wishes to you, I hope all goes well. I am an older mum (41) and spent ages looking up higher than average nuchal results, and the vast majority always worked out to be ok. 
Sending you big :hug:

Jo xxx


----------



## mintypeas

hi honey i had a risk factor of 4.10mm today so im also doing the cvs test next week. im also 41 and just praying that everything is ok baby looked great today and was very lively!! x


----------



## linzlu0_0

mintypeas... got my bloods back today and I'm 1 in 85 chance so have my cvs booked for next thurs, whens yours. I'm only 29 never thought I'd be high risk now


----------



## Anneye

Hello,

My risk was 1:78 but NT measuremnet 2.4 - I think it was the bloods that changed it. I have CVS next week too. Hope all goes well with you and that you are coping ok. Best wishes x


----------



## mintypeas

linzlu my appointment is on tues morning at st georges in tooting. when i had my daughter 13 years ago at the age of 27 my risk factor was 1 in 250 but then they didnt do the blood tests. when i had my son 19 years my risk factor was 1 in 100,000. so i know my age is a major factor thats why the nuchal factor has done me in!! but i have read alot of threads from ladies that have been in same boat and its turned out perfect so trying to be positive because no matter how i feel the outcome will not change and stress is bad for baby. but i tell you what im going grey very quickly this year and i cant dye my hair!! lol x


----------



## lottie77

Hi :hugs: I hope all goes well for you with your CVS hun, im only 33yrs old and my risk came back 1 in 28 so I know how stressed you must be , good luck :kiss:


----------



## genies girl

my risk was 1 in 16 and then went to 1 in 10 my baby girl is perfectly healthy but had a pregnancys worth of worry x


----------



## Jadelm

Hey ladies, when I was pregnant with Evie I didn't have the DS screening and then after 3 scans around the 20 week mark they couldn't see a nasal bone and she had a nuchal thickness of 9mm! Decided not to have an amnio. Evie was born absolutely fine (a chubby girl at 9lbs 3oz which could explain the thickness - fat neck!) so just trying to give a little reassurance as not knowing was so upsetting and any good stories people had really helped me through it Remember these tests are just for screening and it could be nothing! Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## linzlu0_0

Thank you all, but after losing Daisy in July it just seems like everything is against us this year :(


----------



## rockys-mumma

My friend had a measurment of 9.2mm on her NT scan at 12 weeks, she had the CVS and her bubs is clear of everything they look for. They are waiting until the 20 week mark to check the heart, fingers crossed all is good for her but so far all looks fine they are just getting a specialist to do the scan further on, just to make sure. Hope all is well hun :hugs:


----------



## knitbit

I am so sorry for your loss. After such an experience, you and your family really deserve a worry free pregnancy.

I recently lost my pregnancy after a NT of 5.3mm. They did an immediate CVS and it came back normal. They do have some new advanced genetic testing available to further check the DNA for the top 5 non-heart related birth defects that occur when chromosomes are normal and NT is high. We didn't get that far though.

I found a great site, fetal medicine foundation, that has a lot of great information on the NT test, including online education. I am one to research the heck out of things, but I totally understand that is not for everyone. According to our perinatologist, they are the leaders in the field. (I'd post a link, but it says I can't because I don't have >10 posts yet, but if you google fetal medicine foundation you should find it)

I also learned that there is a test they can do to help you better understand your risk of a serious heart defect early if the chromosomes come back normal. When they do the CVS, ask them to do a doppler of the ductus venosus (where the umbilical cord meets the baby) for reversed blood flow during the "A-wave". With normal chromosomes and NT >5.5mm, A-wave reversal increases the risk of a major heart defect to 22.7% and no A-wave reversal reduces the risk down to 4%. (We had A-wave reversal.)

Again, I am really sorry for your loss and I wish you the best going forward.


----------



## Caezzybe

knitbit said:


> I found a great site, fetal medicine foundation, that has a lot of great information on the NT test, including online education. I am one to research the heck out of things, but I totally understand that is not for everyone. According to our perinatologist, they are the leaders in the field. (I'd post a link, but it says I can't because I don't have >10 posts yet, but if you google fetal medicine foundation you should find it)

Is this the link you were referring to?

https://www.fetalmedicine.com/fmf/FMF-English.pdf

Thanks for mentioning it, it's not something I was aware of. I have a Down's Syndrome baby that the NT scan missed completely (1 in 560), so I am also interested in any research I can get my hands on!

To all the ladies awaiting their results, good luck and I hope you get some positive news :flower:


----------



## MissKiedis

I had my first scan on wed which showed that baby no2 has 4.2mm of nuchal translucency fluid in the back of its neck. I'm 11wks pregnant and have opted to get the CVS which is TOMORROW

I've had 3 scans so far and noone had yet taken any blood from me, weird!!!

I'm really scared about the results as I don't know what we will do. Mia was born 4 years ago and was perfect in every day - something we take for granted. There is no history of downs syndrome of anything in any of our families and ive only just turned 30 years old. 

Is it a result of something I have done that could have caused this build up of fluid.

4 weeks before I feel pregnant the doctor prescribed me citralopram for IBS which I stopped taking when I found out I was pregant - apparently citralopram is a anti-depressant SSRI which carries the tiny risk of giving an unborn baby congential heart defects - could this build up of fuild be that????
I also take co-codamol (codiene) every day for back pain.
I have also had a month long heavy cold that hasnt as yet shifted.


I sometimes wish this was 20 years ago then I would just have the baby without all these tests,scans and total WORRY.

Good luck to you all


----------



## oldmamamia

hi just had my nt scan and bloods done today at 13wks, my nt was 3.9 which sonagrapher said is high risk, waiting for call on blood results now, can you tell me what is cvs? am i being stupid, is this a different test to an amnio? what do you think is the safest and carries less risk of m/s? really worried and confused and hubby is away on exercise with army and cant call me until sunday, really lonely and unsure what to think or do for the best


----------



## linzlu0_0

oldmamamia
The CVS test is carried out in the same way as the aminio the only differnec is they take a small sample of the placenta rather than the fluid. CVS can be done earlier usually from 10 weeks where as the aminio can't be done til 15 weeks I think.
I have had both done CVS this pregnancy and aminio in the last, in my experience the CVS was slightly more painful but its different for everyone. The miscarriare rate for both are very similar 1% for aminio and 1-2% for CVS this does vary depending on where you have it done so always ask there rate.
Hope this helps and good luck just waiting for my second set of results now 
xxx


----------



## Peelprincess

Hi hun, so sorry for your loss. I read your post and got teary because I am currently at 34 wks and have been through a rollercoaster pregnancy. We had a nuchal fold measurement of 6.7mm at 13 weeks and have been through CVS and extensive heart scans/anomoly scans etc and currently having scans every 4 weeks. They can find nothing wrong, and we are hoping everything is going to be ok. 

Don't give up hope xx


----------



## knitbit

Yes, Caezzybe, that's the course material. You should check out the video lecture as well.


----------



## knitbit

Here's a link to the video lecture. He talks about the NT distributions and it somewhat explains why some Down's cases get missed.
https://www.fetalmedicine.com/fmf/o...This=true&TB_iframe=true&height=370&width=350

Here's the ductus venosus study for normal karyotypes and reversed blood flow. https://www.fetalmedicine.com/fmf/2008-21.pdf


----------



## MissKiedis

I didn't get the CVS test today cos my bowel was blocking a clear path to the placenta. I have to wait another week now before getting the test.

The doctor has now told me it's a cystic hygroma, does this makes things better or worse?


xx


----------



## Jadelm

linzlu0_0 said:


> Thank you all, but after losing Daisy in July it just seems like everything is against us this year :(

In a different way I know what you mean hun, my dad was diagnosed with an aggressive terminal cancer shortly before I fell pregnant and he passed away just before my first scan and from that moment on it felt like everything kept going wrong and I practically convinced myself the pregnancy was going to end badly :nope: You just have to try and stay strong and positive hun (I know it's easier said than done), try to enjoy your pregnancy still :hugs: 

Hope your test results come back good :) x


----------



## RiReneg

rockys-mumma said:


> My friend had a measurment of 9.2mm on her NT scan at 12 weeks, she had the CVS and her bubs is clear of everything they look for. They are waiting until the 20 week mark to check the heart, fingers crossed all is good for her but so far all looks fine they are just getting a specialist to do the scan further on, just to make sure. Hope all is well hun :hugs:

Hi rockys-mumma, We got the scare of our lives when the NT scan showed 8.2 at 12 weeks and doctors gave us a 1 - 2 % chance of having a healty child. The see no light whatsoever, today had the CVS scan, but outcome doesn't matter according to doctors as something must be very wrong... Can you tell me how your friend is doing? And her baby?


----------



## rockys-mumma

RiReneg said:


> rockys-mumma said:
> 
> 
> My friend had a measurment of 9.2mm on her NT scan at 12 weeks, she had the CVS and her bubs is clear of everything they look for. They are waiting until the 20 week mark to check the heart, fingers crossed all is good for her but so far all looks fine they are just getting a specialist to do the scan further on, just to make sure. Hope all is well hun :hugs:
> 
> Hi rockys-mumma, We got the scare of our lives when the NT scan showed 8.2 at 12 weeks and doctors gave us a 1 - 2 % chance of having a healty child. The see no light whatsoever, today had the CVS scan, but outcome doesn't matter according to doctors as something must be very wrong... Can you tell me how your friend is doing? And her baby?Click to expand...

Hi, i'm sorry to say that my friend lost her baby at 21 weeks, she had fluid on her brain and lungs, and a cleft lip and palete and a midline cleft which they only found out about at her 20 week scan. She had a post mortem and they could find no real reason why it happened. I really truly hope that your baby is healthy. The doctors that my friend see did say despite it being a high chance that there is something wrong there is still a chance baby is healthy so it was her choice if she wanted to terminate, or if she wanted to wait until further on (20w) and have to actually give birth if she was to terminate if something showed up on scan, or if she wanted to see if her baby would grow her wings on her own, or of course - be healthy. Unfortunately she did have problems but had grown her wings by herself shortly after she found out. Do not feel pressured into terminating if this is not what you want problems or no problems, as they cannot make you. Wait for your CVS results and go from there. If they are clear, if _you_ want to, ask for detailed scans as soon as they can. 

My friend has always said she is glad she waited because if her baby was to be healthy at least she new she gave her a chance, despite having to go through a more 'traumatic' experience at the end and this way does not feel any guilt about what happend except

I hope you and your baby all the love and luck in the future and hope that he/she is completely healthy and i'm sorry that this story couldn't have a more positive outcome. Feel free to message me any time you want and i'm sure my friend would not mind if you wanted to talk to her I could pass on your details.

Best wishes xx


----------

